# Quick LA Trip



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Bummed we missed each other but this winter we'll do it right! Nice pics, buddy!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

jboriol said:


> Got in a quick trip to Delacroix, La the last weekend in Sept. It was a little early for the prime fall fishing, water clarity and fish size was not quite there yet. Still always a good time!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice pictures, thanks for sharing. In your view, when is the best time of year to fish LA?


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

It's upon us, usually takes some cool snaps to come through and less rain so the ponds clear up to see them. This lasts through March, but past February the wind really picks up. Getting a few bluebird days to heat up the flats is ideal. They are coming in now and we did see a few fish above 30", just not that many. November is probably my favorite month.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

@jboriol do you get down here often? I see Florida plates, but I'd like to hook up and fish in the future if so. I love me some Delacroix. I will soon have an East Cape down here.

@DBStoots I'll second that. October and November is prime for reds. BUT there is no bad time of year to fish Delacroix. Even in the dog days of summer you get to pick through some thick grass and gin clear water for all the reds you can stand. The winter brings in the bigger girls so if you are after size, its hard to beat this time of year and the next couple of months.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I will be traveling to Texas in November and thought about stopping and fishing for a day in the marsh. Any recommendations on a cheap motel and good guide in the area? Looking to just sight fish with the long rods.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Steve_Mevers said:


> I will be traveling to Texas in November and thought about stopping and fishing for a day in the marsh. Any recommendations on a cheap motel and good guide in the area? Looking to just sight fish with the long rods.


Get with Capt John West, www.bluemuddcharters.com


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

DBStoots said:


> Nice pictures, thanks for sharing. In your view, when is the best time of year to fish LA?


October and November are the prime times for Louisiana inshore; if you can spend Thanksgiving in the marsh, do it. September and December are pretty darn good. It drops off a bit in January, but you can still find fish. I never did particularly well in February, March and April. Late spring and summer are okay fishing, but you'll generally work harder and run the boat further for smaller fish. We only fished for redfish with artificials.

Nate


----------



## CDL (May 14, 2015)

Google Redfish Dynasty....6-5 good guides that work together....fly and light tackle


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

E-money said:


> @jboriol do you get down here often? I see Florida plates, but I'd like to hook up and fish in the future if so. I love me some Delacroix. I will soon have an East Cape down here.


Which ECC are you getting? There are a fair number of ECC boats in the area these days!


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

ifsteve said:


> Which ECC are you getting? There are a fair number of ECC boats in the area these days!


I am going with a tiller Fury. Trying to keep it light and shallow. Build starts next week and I will post updates as I get them. 

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/2017-east-cape-fury-coming-soon.41381/


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice. Fury is a really sweet boat for the LA marsh. Are you sure about the tiller though? I get the lightweight but we make some fairly good runs down there. Last time out I put 67 miles on the skiff. Just something to ponder.

I any event you are going to love that boat! Congrats.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

ifsteve said:


> Nice. Fury is a really sweet boat for the LA marsh. Are you sure about the tiller though? I get the lightweight but we make some fairly good runs down there. Last time out I put 67 miles on the skiff. Just something to ponder.
> 
> I any event you are going to love that boat! Congrats.


I sure am. That's a ton of water you guys were covering!


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

CDL said:


> Google Redfish Dynasty....6-5 good guides that work together....fly and light tackle


thanks


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

WillW said:


> Get with Capt John West, www.bluemuddcharters.com


Thanks


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I'll vouch for John West too. Good dude.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

E-money said:


> @jboriol do you get down here often? I see Florida plates, but I'd like to hook up and fish in the future if so. I love me some Delacroix. I will soon have an East Cape down here.
> 
> @DBStoots I'll second that. October and November is prime for reds. BUT there is no bad time of year to fish Delacroix. Even in the dog days of summer you get to pick through some thick grass and gin clear water for all the reds you can stand. The winter brings in the bigger girls so if you are after size, its hard to beat this time of year and the next couple of months.


I live in Destin, so it is not too hard to get to LA. I just picked up a new Ankona but because I lived in central FL for so long, I know that area better so I am always trailering my boat down there. But I want to fish LA, I have just never been fishing there. What is December and January like there?


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for the report, and beautiful pics.


----------



## Will Jenkins (Dec 21, 2016)

Eric Partin said:


> I live in Destin, so it is not too hard to get to LA. I just picked up a new Ankona but because I lived in central FL for so long, I know that area better so I am always trailering my boat down there. But I want to fish LA, I have just never been fishing there. What is December and January like there?


Excellent, Point Auxchenes is on fire right now.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

There are no fish in Point Aux Chenes. The water is barren. All the good fishing is on the other side of the river


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

jmrodandgun said:


> There are no fish in Point Aux Chenes. The water is barren. All the good fishing is on the other side of the river


That used to be true. Nowdays all the redfish are in Texas.


----------

